# Don't lick the bowl!



## Rings Я Us (Dec 12, 2017)

Here's one for a quick  lesson.
Flour in dough or a batter can make you sick. 
Holiday baking info!

http://www.stopfoodborneillness.org/fsn-dont-lick-the-bowl/


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm sure I know about the risk of eating uncooked dough, but I'm 72 years old & I have been licking the bowl since I was old enough to stand up next to my Mom!
And I still do it. It's one of those things that's hard to stop!
I know it's wrong, but I still do it!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 12, 2017)

smokinal said:


> I'm sure I know about the risk of eating uncooked dough, but I'm 72 years old & I have been licking the bowl since I was old enough to stand up next to my Mom!
> And I still do it. It's one of those things that's hard to stop!
> I know it's wrong, but I still do it!
> Al



It's tradition! :p

I thought the concerns were always raw eggs.. Now it's the flour also? 
Dang! Lol


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2017)

Wow, in both my family and my wife's, some of our favorite memories are waiting for our respective mom's to finish with the mixer beaters so we could lick them clean.  Mom always got the spatula and the bowl.  Now my wife and I always leave just enough in the bowl to make spatula licking and beater cleaning a joy.  Can't remember ever getting a stomach ache, but I sure can remember the smiles.  It won't stop around here.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 12, 2017)

Party Poopers...they'd probably bring a shotgun to a pinata fiesta...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 12, 2017)

Lol.. :D


----------



## scubohuntr (Dec 12, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Party Poopers...they'd probably bring a shotgun to a pinata fiesta...



No, this bunch would just take all the sticks away. The piñata can only be opened by an adult with safety scissors, then throw away all the candy because it hasn't been inspected.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 12, 2017)

In my family we got the beaters or lick the bowl as long as there were no raw eggs.  Never got sick from it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

LOL---Raw Eggs??
I used to eat a few a day.
Arnold used to eat about a Dozen a day!!:eek:

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 12, 2017)

but don't muscle heads (body builders) drink raw eggs for the protein ??


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

jckdanls 07 said:


> but don't muscle heads (body builders) drink raw eggs for the protein ??



Yup---In the days before all these powerful Supplements they have today.

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 12, 2017)

If that's how I'm going to die, it was meant to be.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2017)

As a kid we played in mud and streams, wrestled and played tackle football in shorts and a t-shirt. We ate the PBJ sammies with dirty hands in the summer and Egg Salad that sat in your lunchbox in the classroom closet from 7 till Noon. We tasted Raw Meatloaf and Meatball mix for seasoning, ate thousands of Over Easy and Soft Boiled eggs, tasted and played with Bread and Pasta Dough and always LICKED THE BOWL from cake batter. When one family got Chicken Pox, the neighborhood mom's sent all the kids to the Sick house to play, get infected and be done with it. No one was allergic to Nuts, Gluten or Eggs. Other than the Common Cold we never got sick. Same went for my kids, now in their 20's...

The human body is designed to build immunity to a bug it comes in contact with, in small harmless doses, so when they contact a sufficient dose to cause illness the immune system is ready to beat the bugs back with antibodies. If you never contact bacteria to build immunity in small doses, like Licking the Bowl,  eating a Med/Rare Hamburger or Runny Egg, now puts you or your kids in the hospital!
 We are now vaccinated for 5 different strains of Flu. Mumps, Measles and other diseases that We were vaccinated for before we were 5 and was unheard of the last 40 years, are making a huge comeback because " modern educated moms " refuse to get their kids vaccinated because it " might " cause Autism according to a few Hollywood Celebs that said so!

For me... I'll have the Steak Tare Tare and put an extra Raw Egg Yolk on top...I'm feeling SASSY!;)...JJ


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 13, 2017)

My mom always let us lick the beaters, and if were especially good that day she would turn the mixer off!:p

Barry.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 13, 2017)

Chef JJ brings back some fond memories.  I remember always sampling the seasoned ground beef before shaping it into patties for the grill.  Probably one of the first cooking skills I learned.  Mom did it.  Dad did it.  The neighbors did it.  That's just how it was done.  When I started grilling I knew when I had it just right.  Ground beef, raw eggs, seasonings, and my taste buds.  I'm surprised I'm still alive.  I don't do that anymore, but beater licking and cookie dough tasting, raw eggs or not, will never stop.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 22, 2017)

As a kid, licking the beaters & bowl clean... that was the best part!  My kids try to wait patiently to do this as well!  It's just like a fam tradition & a tasty one at that.  Even though I'm just a kid at heart now, I still have to lick a beater clean once in a while!  

Chef JJ jogged my memory as when I was growing up, before all this stuff was a NoNo... I remember at my grandparents house when we were having hamburgers (locally grown & processed) my Grandpa, Uncles & I would take some saltine crackers, put bout a teaspoon worth of raw, yep raw hamburger on the saltine.. top off with a shake or two of CBP & garlic powder, then chow down...  I loved that!  My Grandma would get after us, saying to leave some for the hamburgers!  LOL.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm afraid this is what we are getting for our kolledge Edjimacations.
And Globalisation of our food sources.
I suppose it was inevitable. The Population blew up to ~ 7 Billion today, from 1 B in 1900.
Got to feed all of them.

In order to keep us from eating raw foodstuffs, we were told we'd get worms. But we did lick beaters, and clean mixer bowls with our bare tongues. :eek:

Do we really know where it comes from? Or what it was treated with?
Sigh, I just shut up and eat it. Maybe I'll wake up alive tomorrow.
What  doesn't kill me, makes me smell like it did. :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> As a kid, licking the beaters & bowl clean... that was the best part!  My kids try to wait patiently to do this as well!  It's just like a fam tradition & a tasty one at that.  Even though I'm just a kid at heart now, I still have to lick a beater clean once in a while!
> 
> Chef JJ jogged my memory as when I was growing up, before all this stuff was a NoNo... I remember at my grandparents house when we were having hamburgers (locally grown & processed) my Grandpa, Uncles & I would take some saltine crackers, put bout a teaspoon worth of raw, yep raw hamburger on the saltine.. top off with a shake or two of CBP & garlic powder, then chow down...  I loved that!  My Grandma would get after us, saying to leave some for the hamburgers!  LOL.




LOL----Reminds me of an Old Hunting Buddy of mine.
He said he has to put extra Deerburger in his packages, because his wife eats half of it raw while she's making the Patties!!

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 22, 2017)

mmm... steak tartare .


----------

